# Sage price increase ??



## pips (Aug 3, 2012)

Was shopping around for a Barista Express for a family member and noticed a shocking price increase ?

Is this due to recent events or have they been on the up ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow, that's a shocking amount extra, how do they justify that much.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Get it from Currys.

I


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

pips said:


> noticed a shocking price increase


 Many of us not familiar with Sage prices, many of us not currently in the market/keeping tabs on such things. How much is the increase? I need to know how shocked I need to be.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

'Shocking'. A hyperbole that makes me laugh on here.

Just checked John Lewis, Lakeland, Currys and Amazon. Still £549, same as they were all last year. Wait until Black Friday, you'll be 'shocked' at how much they take off.


----------



## pips (Aug 3, 2012)

To give you guys an example, I purchased mine mid November 2018 for £403.

That was the going price at the time, now it's at an eye-watering £549.

I understand inflation and what'not but a £150 increase is bonkers.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

£403 a good deal for sure, though average seems to have been well above that. Seems to be two extremes, you got a good deal way back when, and currently demand and prices are high for obvious reasons.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

pips said:


> To give you guys an example, I purchased mine mid November 2018 for £403.
> 
> That was the going price at the time, now it's at an eye-watering £549.
> 
> I understand inflation and what'not but a £150 increase is bonkers.


 Wait it out and see if it goes down or buy something different ,


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

There is nothing unusual about large companies changing prices according to demand. Remember they have a different sales model to smaller outfits. The price will come back down if you wait. Moreover, you might find it cheaper in other countries. I saw recently that you could get A Sage Bambino in Ireland for Eur 299 while the minimum over here was £399 (still can until end of August I think). Alternatively, you can go for a reconditioned. I got a Sage DB in almost perfect condition for a bit over £450 from the official German Sage repairer with a year's warranty. They sometimes have UK models on offer. I could have waited as it has been on sale new for about £700 and probably will be again - if I had patience. I didn't....


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If you want that machine get one of these, two places selling them. I am pretty sure they are the same thing (exactly for the areas that matter) and perhaps a little more modern looking....good for 390 euro

https://www.gastroback.de/kaffee-espresso/espressomaschinen/1202/design-espresso-barista-pro

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B089B23CT9?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=cfukweb-21-pk-21&ascsubtag=2htrFP0DIU1oaTSEBud6Qw&th=1&psc=1


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Good find! The Pro is better than the Express as far as I can see...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

All made by Sage, or the same people who make the Sages.

I don't think that it's a Polski Fiat compared to an Italian Fiat or anything like that...


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

There's these too

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/household-appliances/small-kitchen-appliances/coffee-machines-and-accessories/coffee-machines/breville-vcf126-barista-max-coffee-machine-stainless-steel-10208109-pdt.html?istCompanyId=bec25c7e-cbcd-460d-81d5-a25372d2e3d7&istFeedId=4d7eb93e-055f-499d-8ee5-1cdcc50d67d1&istItemId=ilitalqlx&istBid=tztx&srcid=198&cmpid=ppc~gg~2043+(Shopping+Ads)+SDA+SKA+Coffee+Machines+-+Generic~All+Coffee+Machines~Exact&mctag=gg_goog_7904&kwid=GOOGLE&device=m&ds_kids=92700051296178504&tgtid=2043+(Shopping+Ads)+SDA+SKA+Coffee+Machines+-+Generic&=--present--&gclid=Cj0KCQjw-af6BRC5ARIsAALPIlWtUVMbI9EUJ7XkakGPIfGoPWPhrwQvrvOrqL1Zt5LWSOUN2NQimzcaAjBKEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

zzz the RRP has always been more or less the same. sometimes people get them on sale, amazing.


----------



## maninblack1979 (Sep 27, 2011)

Davecuk does this machine come with a 58mm portafiller or 54?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

maninblack1979 said:


> Davecuk does this machine come with a 58mm portafiller or 54?


 No idea?


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

don't have one but based on the numerous discussions about availability of bottomless 54mm for this machine, i'd say 54mm. sage's website seems to think so too, assuming it's accurate.


----------

